# ProudtobeSikh.com



## lotus lion (May 26, 2008)

Hi,

I listen to the 'Complete Audio Set 1' from the ProudtobeSikh.com website, but they are currently moving servers and consequently,I can no longer listen to it.

I have tried contacting them to find out, but it is without success.

Does anybody else listen to it?

Also does anybody happen to know who the Raggi is so i can listen/download or purchase it?

It is bit old, perhaps recorded in the 60's 70's. The voice is incredibly moving and it is sung with a Sarungi in the back.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Lotus


----------



## spnadmin (May 26, 2008)

It was working for me early last week.


----------



## lotus lion (May 27, 2008)

Thanks,

Do you have the link by any chance?

I would always navigate to it and never recorded it as a favorite.

Lotus


----------



## spnadmin (May 27, 2008)

No, but I will check it out in my bookmarks at home.


----------



## lotus lion (Jun 30, 2008)

Know it has been a loong time, but I am quite shamelessly bumping this.

Any help would truely be appreciated.

I have searched High and Low with no result.

Thanks,

Lotus


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 30, 2008)

lotus lion ji

Apologies to you for not answering. My hard drive crashed and I lost all, and I mean all, my bookmarks. So I became useless.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 1, 2008)

They are at...   www.proudtobesikh.com.
But chnaging servers and thus very limited resources available right now. Be patient.
This is one of my most most most fav sites...been regularly visiting for years now...Fantastic.

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## lotus lion (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

Aad002, its ok, np do not think that the bookmarks would have helped anyway.

Gyani Jarnail Singh, I do know what you are saying, but even if i could find out the name of the Raggi who performed it, i would be extremely appreciative.

Thanks,

Lotus


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry jio..i dont know the name of the ragi/paathii ji. maybe try contacting the webmaster of www.proudtobesikh.com.... long ago i did download and made a cd copy of the paath.( 3 cds - as no dvds in those days)....will try and locate it...


----------



## lotus lion (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

You would be forgiven for thinking that i am a paid employee from the marketing department of ProudToBeSikh, But i assure i am not 

Their website is up and running now so have been listening to it, and i wish to purchase a copy/download it but do not know where.

Can anyone Help?

Please see:

ProudToBeSikh.com: Siri Guru Granth Sahib ji Complete Audio Set I

And select "Page 0001 Line 01 to Page 0016 Line 05"

Thanks,

Lotus


----------

